# Other interesting Android on TP Development



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

*Palmdroid: *

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1262707

"The Palmdroid project is going to be an ongoing development project to bring a Dalvik like port to the Palm/HP WebOS operating system.

The goals of this project are as follows:

1) to offer a Dalvik port to WebOS that allows for android app emulation as if they were native WebOS apps much like Alien Dalvik on the nokia n900 or the app emulator of the blackberry playbook

2) Share useful information throughout development with the Touchdroid team as to help them reach their end goals and avoid conflicting and overlapping work as well as to foster collaboration and new ideas to speed the project along.

3)If possible (either worked into the project from the start or through later additions) provide the emulator as a download through the WebOS homebrew App catalog."

*Chroid:*

Posted about here already, but this thread seems to have a very active author who is translating from Chomper's blog frequently.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1288155

"Update (10/16):
The next release will be vastly improved. 0.1 alpha is just a card concept and may not be usable. This release will be usable and fix most unpleasant display issues. We will move to beta soon.

Please be advised, Alpha release is full of bugs and is advised NOT to be installed. It is up to you to take the risk and taste the concept.

Stay tuned, and IPK will be ready within 7 days."


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, this Palmdroid project was started in September but unfortunately not much work had been done and it is almost on its end (I hope not though), on the other hand, Chomper is working pretty aggressively and he is almost close to what we called "Chomper Android Build" release. I am watching very closely his progress but unfortunately I don't speak Chinese and all of his blogs and work is in Chinese (Google translation is not so great! but better than nothing). But whenever he has something ready I'll post here in the webOS development. So stay tuned.
Good luck!!


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

I was really interest in Palmdroid but it seems it's just all talk. Now that CM Alpha is out and devs are working hard on a stable release, most people probably have no interest in going back to webOS.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

It's true! but still lot of people out there are still anxiously waiting for "Chompers Android Build" because they don't want to boot back and forth from CM7 to webOS. The convenience of having Android in a "Card" is AWESOME!!! Believe me, it is fun and convenient!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

The thing is, I don't think very many of us are booting back and forth.

I haven't booted into webOS since the Alpha 1 release.  Just haven't had a reason to. And that's w/a pre-ICS, non-tablet optimized Gingerbread OS.

That said, I do think it will be very interesting to see what chomper comes up with. I just don't have any reason to run webOS, and will be interested to see what benefits there may be to running CM7 in a card vs. booting into a final release version of CM7.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

I boot into webOS every single day, *but its not me or you.* Lets see how Chomper's Android Build is going to turn up. HP has proved so far that they are interested in supporting webOS by updating it just day and a half ago so I am very optimistic that webOS will survive and if that happens "Chomper's Android Build" will do the same and as I said earlier it is fun and convenient! 
Good Luck!


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

I honestly don't know why they're bothering, since HP killed off webos and fired all the developers.

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/hp-confirms-layoffs-cutting-500-jobs-at-webos-division/58413

Maybe they hope someone else will buy it?


----------



## crs77 (Aug 29, 2011)

I bought this $99 tablet for 1 reason: CM Android! Even if HP hadn't killed of webos..it is 100% Android I want on it. Not emulated in a card or being able to install android apps on webos...I want to be able to boot into a stable Android build, hopefully ICS soon, even HC...and never look back. Perhaps if a dual boot Android and Windows 8 would bless my affordable tablet soon...then maybe. Untill then...
SOD, wifi problems..and others...I'm Loving it. Thanks CM!


----------

